# Best WMA for really good bucks?



## big head (Jan 10, 2008)

I hunted Flint River this past season and loved it. But from what I hear it'll be 3 more years before I get picked again. Whats the best wma to get a really good buck?


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 10, 2008)

You'll Just Have To Suffer Because The Flint Is My Favorite. I've Hunted B.f Grant And Joe Kurz 2nd Hunt (3 Rejections)and It Still Doesn't Compare To The Flint. B.f Grant Has Good Deer And You Should Get Picked Every Other Year And Rum Creek Is Not To Bad.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 10, 2008)

*I like..*

Paulding Forest. And it aint even a quota hunt.


----------



## hunter44a (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah Pauldings purdy good!


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 13, 2008)

without a quota:
1. Paulding WMA
2. Dawson Forrest WMA
3. Cohutta WMA
4. Blue 'Ridge WMA

 Any of these have some wall hangers hideing in the thick stuff..


----------



## Dupree (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey DS that one of mine on the left should look familiar to you!


----------



## DS7418 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes Sir it does,, fine buck there.. Thank You for showing me around Paulding,, hope to repay the favor some day.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 22, 2008)

i know someone else has some nice wma deer?


----------



## bryan300wsm (Jan 26, 2008)

I killed the one in my avatar at the first River Creek hunt.We hope to get to go back this coming year.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 27, 2008)

bryan300wsm said:


> I killed the one in my avatar at the first River Creek hunt.We hope to get to go back this coming year.



I went on archery hunt there in 2006 and it was way too hot. pretty place though.


----------



## White Stag (Feb 9, 2008)

I have hunted Paulding Forest pretty hard the past 2 seasons and NEVER seen a buck...I guess I am just hunting the wrong places! Those are NICE bucks!

 Hey tacoma4x4, if you want to throw out a few hints I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 10, 2008)

White Stag said:


> I have hunted Paulding Forest pretty hard the past 2 seasons and NEVER seen a buck...I guess I am just hunting the wrong places! Those are NICE bucks!
> 
> Hey tacoma4x4, if you want to throw out a few hints I wouldn't complain.



when you want to go walkin?


----------



## White Stag (Feb 13, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> when you want to go walkin?



Seriously? Sweet! When do you normally go scouting? I am good for whenever. In advance, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Dupree (Feb 13, 2008)

White Stag said:


> Seriously? Sweet! When do you normally go scouting? I am good for whenever. In advance, I really appreciate it!



Ill try to go again before squirrel season ends. Ill send you a pm when I might be going. Im not going to show my honey holes, but I will show you where you will kill some deer if you hunt it.


----------



## White Stag (Feb 13, 2008)

4x4tacomasd said:


> Ill try to go again before squirrel season ends. Ill send you a pm when I might be going. Im not going to show my honey holes, but I will show you where you will kill some deer if you hunt it.



Sounds good man. I am grateful for any help.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Without Quota...*

Another good WMA that has a sign in rifle hunt is West Point WMA. There has been some good un's killed down there.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 6, 2008)

West point is probably the best.No way Paulding is.Way too many hunters plus there is an airport there now.


----------



## Buckerama (Aug 28, 2008)

Ocmulgee wma hands down


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Aug 29, 2008)

Chickasawhatchee has had a number of good/great bucks taken off of it.  I have seen some good bucks out there but they have all been too far for the bow or have been while i have been riding around.....great WMA tho.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Aug 29, 2008)

those Paulding Forest Bucks must have came off some private land near by. 
that being my home WMA, i've seen nothing but people over the past several years. it gets hairy over there sometimes, so wear alot of blaze orange!


----------



## Dupree (Sep 2, 2008)

ABBYS DAD said:


> those Paulding Forest Bucks must have came off some private land near by.
> that being my home WMA, i've seen nothing but people over the past several years. it gets hairy over there sometimes, so wear alot of blaze orange!



both of my bucks were in the middle of a large chunk of the wma. The private land bordering the wma gets hunted hard so it pushed the deer into the wma.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 2, 2008)

Up there..Joe Kurz


----------



## Acrey (Oct 1, 2008)

I have seen some gooderns right where they put the airport during bow season. I normally just bow hunt it, I got a nice 7pt with a bow there.


----------



## farmasis (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm partial to Big Lazer. Killed these two 04 and 05.


----------

